# Angeln am Balaton/Plattensee



## Steinbeisser (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo !

Wir sind ab dem 25.06.05 für 2 Wochen mit Familie am Plattensee.(Nordufer)
Angelzeug werden wir uns einpacken, und wenn wir keine Probleme mit uns selbst (Family) bekommen, wollen wir mal in den Abendstunden unsere Köder im Plattensee baden. Was habt Ihr für Erfahrungen. Wir sind sehr am Grundangeln (Wurm) interessiert. Aal wäre unserer Zielfisch. Bin für alle Tipps dankbar.

MfG Steinbeisser


----------



## MobyDicky (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton/Plattensee*

Hallo, 

habe bisher erst einmal vor ca. 4 Jahren am Balaton geangelt. Aale hab ich nicht gefangen, dafür aber jede Menge ( wie der dortige Volksmund sagt )
BALATONFISCH ... in unseren Breiten heißt dieser Fisch Blei / Brasse und ist zumindest bei mir nicht sonderlich beliebt.

 :q  ... es sei denn, man steht auf viele Gräten  :q 

Grüße aus Thüringen


----------



## Steinbeisser (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton/Plattensee*

Danke Moby Dick !

Das wäre reine Köderverschwendung, wenn es nur Bleie zu verhaften wäre. Ich habe gehört das der Aal von den Einheimischen nicht als Speisefisch geschätzt wird. Hat denn jemand Erfahrung was das spezielle Angeln auf Aal am Plattensee betrifft. 

MfG Steinbeisser


----------



## angeltreff (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton/Plattensee*

Ja, Aale gibt es leider kaum im Balaton. 1998 wurde der Bestand vernichtet, als mit Besatz Krankheitserreger in den See gelangten.

http://www.angeltreff.org/reisen/reise_restliches_europa/reise_ungarn/balaton/balaton.html


----------



## buddha (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton/Plattensee*

Hi Steinbeisser,
ich hab nen Kollegen der kommt aus Ungarn und mit dem hab ich mich schon des öfteren über das Fischen im Balaton unterhalten. Er sagt das es sich leider nicht mehr lohnt dort zu fischen. Durch den ganzen Raubbau und die Schwarzfischerei der Einheimischen sind ganze Bestände verschwunden.
Aber wenn ihr schon da seid, versuch einfach dein Glück!!


----------



## boris (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton/Plattensee*

morgähn....:q 

also unsere letzte beute, bei 2 tagen fischen am balaton, nähe füred ende mai diesen jahres...

11 aale keiner unter 80cm
1 hecht mit 109 
1 zander mit 82

#h 

alles nur mit köfis und abends/nachts...

die riesen karauschen und die unzähligen brassen zählte ich gar nicht....#6 
mitte juli sind wir wieder da und da geht es gezielt auf karpfen...we will see:g


----------



## Steinbeisser (17. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton/Plattensee*

Danke für die Tipps und Erfahrungen. Boris hat mir ein bisschen Mut gemacht. Mal sehen wie es uns ergeht.

MfG Steinbeisser#h


----------



## Zanpfen (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton/Plattensee*

hy brauche tipps und erfahrungen zum angeln auf Karpfen,Hecht und Zander! Fahre am 13.8.10


----------



## zander-ralf (5. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Balaton/Plattensee*

Moin Zanpfen,
der Thread ist tot (5 Jahre alt!!!)

Schau mal lieber unter: Ungarn!?


----------

